# Missing Person



## D.Oliver (Sep 6, 2012)

If you have seen or have information on the person below, please contact his scrollsaw and lathe.  They miss him very much and would like to see him again in time for the Fall PITH.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 6, 2012)

Last I heard he was locked up for destroying quarters:biggrin:


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 6, 2012)

And dimes and pennies and who knows what all.

Ray


----------



## Curly (Sep 6, 2012)

He tried it on a Canadian Dollar coin and was tossed in the "Lonnie" bin. :wink:


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 6, 2012)

Curly said:


> He tried it on a Canadian Dollar coin and was tossed in the "Lonnie" bin. :wink:


 

I always thought that the toonie would look awesome scrolled out and put on a pen barrel.


----------



## MarkD (Sep 6, 2012)

Perhaps the rattlesnake won this time!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 6, 2012)

Have you checked the FBI's most wanted list?  You may have his picture on the wrong type of poster.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 6, 2012)

You know I had concerns about putting his face on a milk carton. I guess if milk consumption drops drastically in the coming days, I'll know it wasn't a good idea.:biggrin::tongue::laugh:


----------



## randywa (Sep 6, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> You know I had concerns about putting his face on a milk carton. I guess if milk consumption drops drastically in the coming days, I'll know it wasn't a good idea.:biggrin::tongue::laugh:


 
That face would only go on cartons of sour milk.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 6, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > He tried it on a Canadian Dollar coin and was tossed in the "Lonnie" bin. :wink:
> ...



I dunno that the picture detail on the toonie is exciting enough to be scrolled out and interesting, but I do have to say that I think the toonie is definately one of the coolest coins out there overall.   Love the 2 color 'coin in a coin".


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know, I know, I haven't been hanging out much on here. The company I work for went LIVE with this new system on Tuesday after last weekend inventory(many of you may have seen my facebook posts on that recently). Anyway, been working my tail off, going in to work around 6: 45am and getting off around 8-9 o'clock in the evening. The lathe and scroll saw are sleeping in the garage, they said something the other day about me being neglectful to them. Sheesh!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here are some inventory pictures. Gotta get up early again, so goodnight to all. 















Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## alphageek (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol... Funny shooting the lasers at the barcodes on the ceiling, isn't it?   It should give you a good laugh the next time your at a store and they can't scan a barcode from 1".

(1/2 my career has involved warehouses)...


----------



## ZanderPommo (Sep 7, 2012)

Those boxes better be filled with coins Seamus....


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 7, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> I Anyway, been working my tail off, going in to work around 6: 45am and getting off around 8-9 o'clock in the evening.  Sheesh!
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner



Where did you find a company with such easy hours??:biggrin:
I used to work for an airlines on the night shift... I quit because I  couldn't get off the night shift and went to work for a forwarding  company.... so I could work day and night.... 
My "normal" work day was usually about 14 hours... in at 7 am opened the doors and shut off the alarm.... locked the doors and set the alarm at 10 or 11 pm....


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 7, 2012)

i think i have gotten spoiled, you make a good point there Chuck! I guess i feel like i've done my time working my hind quarter off all day. Besides , when they put you on salary you end up working for pennies! Well, i am truly thankful to have the job, this company has been good to me over the last seven years, so i wont fuss too much.


----------

